# NGD Carvin DC800 'Stealth'!!! w/Pics



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't even know what to say about how perfect this thing came out. 

Haven't played it yet but here are the specs: 

MAHOGANY NECK & BODY 
MAPLE TOP BOOKMATCHED 
JET BLACK 
CLEAR SATIN MATT FINISH 
NO TOP INLAYS-SIDE DOTS ONLY 
6100 JUMBO DUNLOP FRET WIRE NATURAL BODY BINDING BLACK CARVIN LOGO 
BLACK CHROME PLATED HARDWARE

(I ordered a Black Logo on a Black guitar and they didn't even put one on, which is kind of a trip.)


----------



## ShadyDavey (Dec 29, 2011)

NONE MORE BLACK!

Epic. I like it a lot


----------



## MetalDaze (Dec 29, 2011)

They did an awesome job with the bookmatching on that top 

Just kidding. It looks great!


----------



## MABGuitar (Dec 29, 2011)

Looks awesome man, got any shots of it's back?


----------



## renzoip (Dec 29, 2011)

Another DC800?? Awesome!!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome! Can't go wrong with black on black


----------



## intense134 (Dec 29, 2011)

Very cool , you guys are killing me with these carvin 8's .


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 29, 2011)

That is pretty much what I'd get, except mine would have a maple neck.

maybe someday... *tear*


----------



## AfroSamurai (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome, the natural binding really makes the guitar stand out. 

Congrats!


----------



## Valennic (Dec 29, 2011)

Makes me a bit sad to mistake a DC800 for an Ibanez or an LTD upon opening the thread, but it is your choice .

HNGD, I'm sure it plays like a beast, regardless of the lack of gorgeous wood


----------



## FireInside (Dec 29, 2011)

Bad ass! How does she sound?


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Dec 29, 2011)

The Carvins... they have arrived


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 29, 2011)

MABGuitar said:


> Looks awesome man, got any shots of it's back?



Sure, here you go...


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 29, 2011)

FireInside said:


> Bad ass! How does she sound?



Sounds really really good. I'll try and get a clip up. 

I'm not usually a fan of active pickups but these sound better than the 808's I've played. These definitely aren't crap pickups that need to get yanked out. 

I have a Lundgren M7 in my RG8127 and I may end up getting the covered version of the M8 for this guitar... gonna be hard to resist doing that.


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 29, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> The Carvins... they have arrived



Definitely! I just spent a few hours jamming on this one and it's a joy to play. 
Really comfortable thanks to the 20" radius. Carvin really did the right thing with these guitars.


----------



## Zonk Knuckle (Dec 29, 2011)

kinda funny that they didn't even bother putting the logo on there.


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 29, 2011)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> kinda funny that they didn't even bother putting the logo on there.



I have to ask them if that was a mistake. I kind of dig it though makes mine unique.


----------



## Razzy (Dec 29, 2011)

Zonk Knuckle said:


> kinda funny that they didn't even bother putting the logo on there.



Maybe they did and we just can't see it.


----------



## ivancic1al (Dec 29, 2011)

That's dirty, Loving the stealth look. 
Can't wait to start seeing more of these come in!


----------



## Galius (Dec 29, 2011)

I have to say congrats on what is looking to be a very fine purchase. I am a bit sad to see it look like something that could come off a guitar store shelf but to each his own. Im sure/hope it plays way better than any similar looking production guitar lol. I so cant wait for mine at the end of January.


----------



## XxXPete (Dec 29, 2011)

Let us know how the neck feels on that fucka!! Congrats looks EPIC


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 30, 2011)

Galius said:


> I have to say congrats on what is looking to be a very fine purchase. I am a bit sad to see it look like something that could come off a guitar store shelf but to each his own. Im sure/hope it plays way better than any similar looking production guitar lol. I so cant wait for mine at the end of January.



Yeah, I hear ya... but pretty much everything we can think of has been done before on a guitar (there are plenty of flame/quilt tops out there, too). 

I have guitars with nice tops so, for me, an all matte-black, 8-string guitar _is_ something different. 

I'm more interested in the tone and combination of woods than the finish at the end of the day anyway. I went with a Les Paul thing on this one (Mahog Neck/Body, maple top).


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 30, 2011)

XxXPete said:


> Let us know how the neck feels on that fucka!! Congrats looks EPIC



It's comfy as hell. I have an Intrepid and a Septor that are great for rhythms but not as comfortable for my hands to play leads on but this guitar is killing and I was right at home with it today.


----------



## Phrygian (Dec 30, 2011)

Holy shit, i have been thinking about getting these _exact_ specs in a left handed dc800. Congrats dude, it looks absolutely killer!


----------



## djinn314 (Dec 30, 2011)

SICK MAN! how thick is the neck on that baby? You may have just convinced me on what my next gartar will be!


----------



## Danukenator (Dec 30, 2011)

I've picked out my next axe but these Carvins are like a siren! I think this thing looks way better in it's stealth finish than a Rg 2228 (no fighting words intended).


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 30, 2011)

That looks damn nasty! I initially thought it would look rather boring without Carvin's woods, but I'm surprised at how much I love it! Congratulations! 

I'm really happy to see these guitars start to come out! And with positive reviews, too!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!

That natural binding is one of those subtle aspects that really makes this guitar pop.


----------



## Splinterhead (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm digging the matte finish as well. Less = more


----------



## Rojne (Dec 30, 2011)

*Death by GAS*


----------



## op1e (Dec 30, 2011)

I would like that exact guitar in white with an Abalone logo, pleez. Just built it on there site, almost stock price.


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 30, 2011)

djinn314 said:


> SICK MAN! how thick is the neck on that baby? You may have just convinced me on what my next gartar will be!



Took some rough measurements (strings on) using a digital caliper:

The DC800 is .915 at the first fret and .956 at the 12th fret. 

In comparison, my Intrepid is .963 at the first fret and 1.022 at the 12th. 

The shaping is different too. The Carvin is more of a 'C' shape and the Agile is more of a 'U'. 

So all of this probably explains why I'm more comfortable soloing on the Carvin.


----------



## Galius (Dec 30, 2011)

KEVORKIAN said:


> Yeah, I hear ya... but pretty much everything we can think of has been done before on a guitar (there are plenty of flame/quilt tops out there, too).
> 
> I have guitars with nice tops so, for me, an all matte-black, 8-string guitar _is_ something different.
> 
> I'm more interested in the tone and combination of woods than the finish at the end of the day anyway. I went with a Les Paul thing on this one (Mahog Neck/Body, maple top).


 
Oh I wasnt getting down on your choice of finish really lol. I used to have 2 satin black guitars for gigging and they had that "lets just get down to business" look in a good way. And of course sound and playability is #1 priority with any instrument. Whats the point of having a pretty guitar if its only worth throwing on the fire pile . I also went with mahogany and maple for mine but I have a figured walnut top coming since ive seen some bad ass ones come from carvin, and im hoping mine comes out looking like some of the best examples ive seen


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 30, 2011)

Galius said:


> Oh I wasnt getting down on your choice of finish really lol. I used to have 2 satin black guitars for gigging and they had that "lets just get down to business" look in a good way. And of course sound and playability is #1 priority with any instrument. Whats the point of having a pretty guitar if its only worth throwing on the fire pile . I also went with mahogany and maple for mine but I have a figured walnut top coming since ive seen some bad ass ones come from carvin, and im hoping mine comes out looking like some of the best examples ive seen



Oh no problem, man... I got where you were coming from. Carvin does some of the best figured tops (If not THE best)... so you really have to make a conscious choice to ignore that fact when you order from them, lol. 

Mahogany and Walnut should be a great combo. The Walnut would function like Maple but with a more focused midrange. Should be killer for leads! Can't wait to see what they send you. 

I have a Suhr Modern 6-string with a figured Walnut top on the way next year (Alder body though, just to change things up). I'm hoping comes it out cool.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Dec 30, 2011)

badass.


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going to change the strings tonight but I lowered the action with the set that's on there from Carvin and the buzzing is negligible and I'm down a half step (the action was already low, I'm just a perv). 

Also the guitar is setup outrageously well... the neck is completely straight from the factory.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2011)

That natural binding really ups the classy factor.


----------



## Galius (Dec 30, 2011)

KEVORKIAN said:


> Oh no problem, man... I got where you were coming from. Carvin does some of the best figured tops (If not THE best)... so you really have to make a conscious choice to ignore that fact when you order from them, lol.
> 
> Mahogany and Walnut should be a great combo. The Walnut would function like Maple but with a more focused midrange. Should be killer for leads! Can't wait to see what they send you.
> 
> I have a Suhr Modern 6-string with a figured Walnut top on the way next year (Alder body though, just to change things up). I'm hoping comes it out cool.


 
Yeah none of them looked bad by any means but I liked the patterns that were more of a swirl pattern than a flame pattern if you catch me. I chose it for its tonal characteristics (liking more mid tones), great looks, and it was a decently cheap upgrade. I dont play much for leads but im sure it will be a well rounded sound. When I was ordering the salesman warned me it would be a heavy guitar but I told him im 6 feet 225lbs so I dont think it would be an issue lol. I cant imagine it would be much heavier than my intrepid. Yours being alot of the same woods as mine can you tell me how much yours weighs, either roughly or in comparison to your agiles?


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Dec 30, 2011)

Galius said:


> Yeah none of them looked bad by any means but I liked the patterns that were more of a swirl pattern than a flame pattern if you catch me. I chose it for its tonal characteristics (liking more mid tones), great looks, and it was a decently cheap upgrade. I dont play much for leads but im sure it will be a well rounded sound. When I was ordering the salesman warned me it would be a heavy guitar but I told him im 6 feet 225lbs so I dont think it would be an issue lol. I cant imagine it would be much heavier than my intrepid. Yours being alot of the same woods as mine can you tell me how much yours weighs, either roughly or in comparison to your agiles?



The DC800 is actually lighter than either of the Agiles which is something I didn't expect. 

The Intrepid (Maple/Alder but with a 30" scale) is closer in weight. The Septor is Maple/Ash and is heavy as hell.


----------



## engage757 (Dec 30, 2011)

well done man. I bet Carvin uses it in a catalog shoot.


----------



## etohk (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks great! I have one in a 7 with the same wood/finish choices. I am a little concerned the mahogany combo would translate to a mushy low end in a DC800. It doesnt sound like you have that problem.


----------



## Alberto7 (Dec 31, 2011)

^ Oh, and yours doesn't say "Carvin" on the headstock either . I find that really funny, for some reason.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 31, 2011)

It's beautiful, man. Congrats. I like the cold, minimalist look to it.


----------



## etohk (Jan 1, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ Oh, and yours doesn't say "Carvin" on the headstock either . I find that really funny, for some reason.



it actually is there, you can see it faintly...lol


----------



## Alberto7 (Jan 1, 2012)

Aaahh ok, my bad, then . Awesome guitar though! I love stealth looks


----------



## etohk (Jan 1, 2012)

Alberto7 said:


> Aaahh ok, my bad, then . Awesome guitar though! I love stealth looks



I love the look too, I wish I had gotten the natural binding that Kevorkian got tho.


----------



## NixerX (Jan 2, 2012)

So hawt!! WANT!~


----------



## onefingersweep (Jan 2, 2012)

KEVORKIAN said:


> (I ordered a Black Logo on a Black guitar and they didn't even put one on, which is kind of a trip.)



Thats what makes it a stealth guitar


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 3, 2012)

That is sexy!


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats on the New born baby


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Jan 4, 2012)

onefingersweep said:


> Thats what makes it a stealth guitar



lol!


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Jan 4, 2012)

I love the crap out of this guitar.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 4, 2012)

Stealth you say?


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Jan 4, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Stealth you say?



Ha! I should have asked you for a nod of approval first.


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 11, 2012)

veery nice congratulations!


----------



## Wookieslayer (Jan 15, 2012)

Damn that is hawt. 

I went to the carvin store last week and played the DC700 among some others and gawdamn. some of the best guitars i've ever played for sure. one day i will own a custom!

Congrats!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 15, 2012)

first of all, awesome-ass guitar. second, with a carvin that gives you tons of customization options, why did you choose t ogo all black? if i had so many options at my fingertips id go ballz to the wall. not bashing in any way, shape or form im just curious


----------



## Randomist (Jan 16, 2012)

with all the 2012 lineup threads and "zomg another black guitar" bitching lately, this guitar made me lol.

Looks great, though. Enjoy it.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 16, 2012)

kevdes93 said:


> first of all, awesome-ass guitar. second, with a carvin that gives you tons of customization options, why did you choose t ogo all black? if i had so many options at my fingertips id go ballz to the wall. not bashing in any way, shape or form im just curious



In my opinion, avoiding buying a guitar in a color one wants just because it's common is just as lame as buying a guitar in a color specifically because it's popular. Maybe this is "ballz to the wall" for him. Honestly, the color is common, the way he had them apply it in this instance, not so much. Go find me a matte black guitar with natural binding, ebony board, no fret markers, and all black hardware.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 16, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> In my opinion, avoiding buying a guitar in a color one wants just because it's common is just as lame as buying a guitar in a color specifically because it's popular. Maybe this is "ballz to the wall" for him. Honestly, the color is common, the way he had them apply it in this instance, not so much. Go find me a matte black guitar with natural binding, ebony board, no fret markers, and all black hardware.



touche Mr lern2swim. touche.


----------



## ROCKCRUE1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wicked axe....


----------



## Sean1242 (Apr 22, 2012)

Just a couple small questions. Can you still order a bookmatched maple top for the dc800? And, does the white outline come with the jet black color?


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Apr 22, 2012)

Sean1242 said:


> Just a couple small questions. Can you still order a bookmatched maple top for the dc800? And, does the white outline come with the jet black color?



You can configure the guitar however you would like on the carvin site. They have a "guitar builder" on the DC800 page where you can select your options. Bookmatched maple tops are definitely on there. 

On my particular guitar the outline is a scraped binding so the lighter color is actually the black paint scraped away so the edges of the maple top show through. It's not a default option, though. I selected that.


----------



## Sean1242 (Apr 23, 2012)

All that is on the guitar builder is either the flame or the quilted bookmatched maple, is either of those what you ordered? And for the binding, was it just the option for $60?


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome. I love Carvins. How does the low string sound with that (relatively short, IMO) scale length?


----------



## Faine (Apr 23, 2012)

My pants are seriously destroyed.


----------



## brector (Apr 23, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> Awesome. I love Carvins. How does the low string sound with that (relatively short, IMO) scale length?



They sound fine, check this out: 

-Brian


----------



## Alpenglow (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice, but I wish it came in black...


----------



## legacy5k (Apr 24, 2012)

This guitar inspired me to get something similar on a DC700.

Will be done in about 5 weeks, and I'll post pics. Mine is all satin black and all mahogany with binding. I did get a white Carvin logo and standard white dot inlays. I can't fuckin' wait though........


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2012)

No logo? Are they not proud of their work?


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Apr 24, 2012)

This is probably my favorite carvin I've seen, mainly because I'm the one weird guy who hates fancy tops 

Seriously thinking about getting a similar DC700, only in a matte red color, black hardware, a maple board, and black dots...


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 24, 2012)

GhostsofAcid said:


> This is probably my favorite carvin I've seen, mainly because I'm the one weird guy who hates fancy tops
> 
> Seriously thinking about getting a similar DC700, only in a matte red color, black hardware, a maple board, and black dots...



Fancy tops rule, but ferrari red with a maple board is also awesome.


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 24, 2012)

GhostsofAcid said:


> This is probably my favorite carvin I've seen, mainly because I'm the one weird guy who hates fancy tops



You're not the only one. I appreciate some pretty wood porn guitars, but it's not where my heart lies for my own guitars.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 24, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> Fancy tops rule, but ferrari red with a maple board is also awesome.



That's how I spec'd out all the Carvin's I intended to but subsquently didn't pull the trigger on. 

That or radioactive green (I think that's the name?)


----------



## 2ManyShoes (Apr 24, 2012)

^ I can't count the number of Carvins I have put in my cart and never bought. Unfortunately, I *can* count the number I have actually bought (6).


----------



## brector (Apr 24, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> No logo? Are they not proud of their work?


I spec'ed the same option on mine and it is there, you just can't really see it lol

-Brian


----------



## KEVORKIAN (Apr 24, 2012)

2ManyShoes said:


> Awesome. I love Carvins. How does the low string sound with that (relatively short, IMO) scale length?



They low string sounds great. Tension and action and tone on the Carvin are excellent. 

If you play leads then the 27" scale is very comfortable. 

I have a 30" Agile and after playing that one for a while I felt relegated to rhythm playing and I decided that I prefer a shorter scale.


----------



## Eclipse (May 8, 2012)

I'm gonna order a CSCarvin soon. Awesome!


----------



## JP Universe (May 9, 2012)

I usually don't get off too much on black guitars but this is definitely an exception..... Just simple, classy and brutal


----------



## NickS (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't even have a 7 yet, (DC727 on the in the way in about two weeks), but I already kinda want one of these.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jun 14, 2012)

NickS said:


> I don't even have a 7 yet, (DC727 on the in the way in about two weeks), but I already kinda want one of these.


Should have gone straight for the 8 


Beautiful guitar! That is badass!


----------

